# Douglas State Forest with the Doggies - 6/26/2011



## Nick (Jun 26, 2011)

Will post up more later, but it was my first time out this year with the two doggies and I didn't want to push them too hard so I did a short 6-mile loop in about 40 minutes or so. Pretty slow paced. 

I'd be interested in hearing how other people actually ride with their dogs - on singletrack I can usually keep them behind me, although my yellow lab is constantly on my rear wheel and I'm nervous he's going to stick his head in the wheel or something. My other choc lab is smarter and usually keeps his distance. On the fire roads they are usually running out in front of me, which is fine since I can see them and avoid them better but of course on the downhilles when I'm crusing they occasionaly stop and look back at me and make slow down to avoid them :roll:

All in all a beautiful day today, I would have gone further but didn't want to push the dogs too much. I'll post up a few snaps I took and the MyTracks from Google in a bit. 

One big bonus: my old school Pro Flex 855 wasn't squeaking nearly as bad as the last time I went riding so it was a bit more peaceful than the last ride I went on last fall. Nice to get the bike out, but i'm still anxious for some new treads. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## bvibert (Jun 26, 2011)

Sounds sweet, must have been nice to be back out on the bike!


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2011)

Here's the Google Map from today. Like I said a short ride, I will post up a few random pics I have a bit later.


----------



## marcski (Jun 27, 2011)

My buddies have dogs.  One has 2 yellow labs the other has a golden.  Every dog is kind of different on the trails just as every rider is a bit different as well.  They will bolt into the woods if they see an animal or something...but they are all pretty good and will come if called.  One of the labs is still a pup..and she has tons of energy and will sometimes go off on the side of the trail, but will always come running back to us.  The golden is a very good trail dog..and will generally stay at a "heel" position at the rear wheel.  Also, we have noticed that some dogs are leaders..and like to be out front, others are herders and will run back to the last rider and "herd" us all in together.  I like riding with dogs.  Then there is another dog that a buddy has that he brings occasionally. This dog...I can't think of the breed off hand right now...but he is the worst trail dog ever.  Will stop ....right at the bottom of a boulder that we ride over...he has gotten hit a few times and caused some others (including myself) to bail off the bike!!.


----------



## Nick (Jun 27, 2011)

What's a general good distance for dogs to go? I did 5 miles which I know they have run before. I've actually gone jogging with them that distance, although of course the bike is a lot faster. I'm sure like humans dogs develop endurance for this kind of thing as well.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 27, 2011)

I've been on rides with dogs in the 10 mile-ish range, I think.  Not my dogs though, don't know what breeds or anything.


----------

